

Ask HN: When will we say “We used to have to charge phones with a wire??” - gregmuender

I predict 2019.
======
gjmulhol
Hopefully between now and then (or whenever it happens) we find a way to
wirelessly charge things that does not waste 90% of the transmitted power.
Maybe some variant of this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magne_Charge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magne_Charge).
Even a 10% loss is bad, though, and a total waste of power. Every watt counts.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I'm hoping that battery capacity improves enough by then that charging will be
an afterthought, something we just do on weekends etc. So there wouldn't be
such a focus on the charging mechanism (because using it would be such a rare
event).

